# How do I protect red colored hair?



## classylass (Oct 24, 2008)

i juss got my hair done red and i washed it once...its the color i want now but everyone says its goin to fade a lot still...

before it was so dark it was purpley...i liked that but now that ive washed it once its more the color i want

TELL ME HOW TO KEEP IT THAT WAY?!?!?!!!!! pleeaseeeee


----------



## nibjet (Oct 24, 2008)

Red is going to fade no matter what unfortunately! You can slow it down a bit though.

The shampoos/conditioners made for red hair do help some! Matrix Shade Memory is the line I use, it's a shampoo, conditioner, and tinted mousse. The mousse comes in cool or warm for the tone of red you have. Always wash your hair in cool water, I use freezing cold water, and I can keep my color for close to 3 weeks that way! Only wash as often as you need to, if you can get away with every other day, do it! Never put conditioner near your scalp, just on the ends, and any styling product/shine serum as well.


----------



## Aprill (Oct 24, 2008)

Your title has been edited for a more clear understanding

Red is gonna fade, it is the hardest color to protect, you can give John Freida's red glaze a try, but the glaze is not deep enough in red dyes to even protect it. Its a color that you will have to continue to use a rinse on in order to keep it red and wash the hair as less as possible


----------



## emily_3383 (Oct 24, 2008)

This may or may not help but this thread reminded me of this:


----------



## classylass (Oct 24, 2008)

hahaha i love xsparkage and actuallyy watched that!!! the henna dye...but iono about that....

and the glaze wont work on red cuz it doesnt hold??

" Its a color that you will have to continue to use a rinse on in order to keep it red "

^^rinse wit the glaze??

i have the john frieda red shampoo and conditioner...


----------



## AngelaGM (Oct 24, 2008)

I used to use a shampoo and conditioner called Quantum Red. I apologize for the botched spelling! I purchased these at Sally Beauty Supply!


----------



## emily_3383 (Oct 24, 2008)

Originally Posted by *classylass* /img/forum/go_quote.gif hahaha i love xsparkage and actuallyy watched that!!! the henna dye...but iono about that....

and the glaze wont work on red cuz it doesnt hold??

" Its a color that you will have to continue to use a rinse on in order to keep it red "

^^rinse wit the glaze??

i have the john frieda red shampoo and conditioner...

Idk I have something similar for brown hair color. Its made by sunsilk called Color Booster and you put it on after you shampoo and leave it on your hair for about 5 minutes and it kinda dyes your hair a little bit. I think its worth it but i dont know if they have one for red heads.


----------



## magneticheart (Oct 24, 2008)

The xsparkage video is helpful.

I dye my hair red and no matter what you try it's gunna fade.

Using special shampoos for coloured hair or anti-fade shampoos and conditioners will help, I use John Frieda Colour Glaze too. What you do is wash your hair then get some of the colour glaze in your hands and run it through your hair with your fingers from the roots to the ends of your hair, leave it for a couple of minutes then rinse it out. I usually rinse my hair with cold water before I get out of the shower too.

Apart from that you can try leave in conditioners (Aussie have ones that protect colour) and heat defense sprays because if your hair looks more shiny and in better condition it won't look as faded.


----------



## magosienne (Oct 24, 2008)

Use specific shampoo and conditioner for colored hair (they contain UV filters ot protect your color from the sun), and you might want to look at hair sunscreens.

I think Sunsilk has some specific products for red hair, but i don't know if it's for natural and/or colored hair.


----------



## caligirl510 (Mar 15, 2009)

i had really really red hair maybe like a cherry red .. use a color safe shampoo my stylist said use a shampoo thats sls pretty much one without aloot of those chemicals and wash hair with COLD water really cold water .


----------

